# education or training?



## spring (Apr 1, 2006)

Does it really matter which culinary school i choose? Do employers prioritize graduates from prestigious schools? 

I'm a full time NGO employee and I want to go to culinary school . Given my financial limitations, I can't afford to go to top schools. And being a non-US citizen, I don't think I can apply for scholarships.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For my part, and for many Chefs I know, the school you go to is of little or no consequence. Indeed, some very high-end schools influence a very negative opinion to alot of Chefs. 

It all depends on you, on what you make of your school. I've seen kids milk all they can from 1 year courses, immerse themselves into everything kitchen related, develop a good rapport with the instructors--generally making the most of what is available. And I've seen kids fork out mega-bucks for fancy schools and expect and get knowledge handed to them on a silver platter, no effort is exerted after school hours, and then seek employment with inflated salary expectations in order to cover their school costs.

Where and how you get your knowledge is not important, what is important is your skills, your experience, your attitude, and physical and mental stamina.

Hope this helps


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well said foodpump............


----------



## mjcookin (Apr 8, 2006)

Food pump, well said :-D

We rarely take into effect someones schooling when we hire them. Chef mostly looks to make sure they have some experience but we interview most qualified cooks. This way we can judge by attitude, knowledge, and how well you react to our kitchen and questions. We have a ragtag kitchen but we get along great and plate up some good eatin'!  My point is at least in my experience school vs school vs no school has not had an effect. 

Though I would assume this is not ALWAYS the case. :smoking:


----------



## spring (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks so much foodpump and mjcookin for your advice!


----------

